

Open translate project - martincerdeira

In response to google closing his translate service, I am starting a similar service, free, open source and open API.<p>=)<p>(I don't have a web site yet, nor any code preview, but it going to be written in python, mostly)
======
wantrapreneur
This is a long standing problem. Babble fish had an Api and it was also shut
down.

